# 5.1 speakers for Gaming and Movies (Budget 10K)



## Badmash (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok as the topic says i am looking for a new 5.1 speaker system to use with my gaming system. So far i have shortlisted these three: 

1. Edifier 5000PRO
2. F&D 6000
3. F&D 6000U

One thing more, do i need sound card to run these? I am already running Creative 5.1 6100 on my Motherboard Audio i.e. Asus P8 Z77 VPRO. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 31, 2014)

option #2. you may not require a sound card.
had music-listening also been one of your priorities, i would've recommended option #1 and perhaps a sound card too.


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 1, 2015)

I have the Edifier DA 5000 Pro and would recommend it to everyone!!! Haven't heard the other two live so won't be able to compare them... A sound card is always recommended though your onboard one should do just fine for these budget speaker setups...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 1, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> I have the Edifier DA 5000 Pro and would recommend it to everyone!!! Haven't heard the other two live so won't be able to compare them... A sound card is always recommended though your onboard one should do just fine for these budget speaker setups...



glad to know that you are thoroughly enjoying the DA 5K Pro!


----------



## $hadow (Jan 1, 2015)

+1 to DA 5000 Pro


----------



## Badmash (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guys, but from reviews i have heard that in 5000pro the center speaker is weak and even the sub woofer is weak compared to F&D 6000, is there alot of difference in bass?? 

P.S. I need really good bass, only reason i am changing from creative 6100 5.1 lol


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 2, 2015)

as i wrote earlier, i will still suggest f6000 for your purposes. da5000 pro's bass is not bloated, and quite precise, and is quite 'musical', atleast to me. the center channel would require some tweaks for enhanced output. if your room is mid-sized, the da5000 pro would definitely rattle the windows in it! but for gaming and movies, a bloated/overpowering bass feels good. i can't recall the bass of f6000, but f5090 has almost monster-bass, and may be f6000 also has a good amount of it.


----------



## Badmash (Jan 3, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> as i wrote earlier, i will still suggest f6000 for your purposes. da5000 pro's bass is not bloated, and quite precise, and is quite 'musical', atleast to me. the center channel would require some tweaks for enhanced output. if your room is mid-sized, the da5000 pro would definitely rattle the windows in it! but for gaming and movies, a bloated/overpowering bass feels good. i can't recall the bass of f6000, but f5090 has almost monster-bass, and may be f6000 also has a good amount of it.



You mean Edifier Da5000pro doesn't have punchier deeper bass? And F&D have that thumping bass which is better for movies and games? ANd If yes how much difference is there in overall quality, like i mean is it too much difference in details if i go for F&D 6000 instead of Edifier DA5000pro has later one is like 3K costly too??


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 3, 2015)

no. as i wrote, da5k pro has non-bloated and quite precise bass, means punchier bass, whereas some F&Ds tend to have bloated/over-powering bass, good for gaming & movies. not much difference in details could i make out, because i listened to f6000 in a noisy environment. if you don't care about listening to HQ music (in which case you might be better off with a sound card too), then by all means get the f6000.


----------



## Badmash (Jan 3, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> no. as i wrote, da5k pro has non-bloated and quite precise bass, means punchier bass, whereas some F&Ds tend to have bloated/over-powering bass, good for gaming & movies. not much difference in details could i make out, because i listened to f6000 in a noisy environment. if you don't care about listening to HQ music (in which case you might be better off with a sound card too), then by all means get the f6000.



weird most of other forums and reviews says F&D got punchier bass and got a thump where as Edifier got the vibrations like your doors and windows will rattle with soft bass but you won't feel the thump. Now i am confused


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 3, 2015)

can you link me to those reviews? may be f6000 has got a punchy bass (i can't say with certainty due to the reason i wrote of above), and it could be, as it was marketed/designed to be a all-round system, whereas OTOH, f5090 was meant for movie-viewing, and has humonguous bass! you could feel the bass of da5k pro in your rib cage when you cross the 55 mark in volume, at the more 'musical' settings, while the punch could be easily sensed in an HQ version (personal-preference) of a track like daft punk's 'give life back to music'.

  @powerhoney  - listen to the track i just mentioned above on your speakers, an HQ one. its a groovy track. you will be pleased!


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 4, 2015)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION] 

Thanks for the recommendation... Just listened to the track and it is awesome!!! 

Nowadays I have become so used to the sound signature of the DA 5000 Pro that I just can't bear to hear anything on my IEMs!!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 4, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> @GhorMaanas
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation... Just listened to the track and it is awesome!!!
> 
> Nowadays I have become so used to the sound signature of the DA 5000 Pro that I just can't bear to hear anything on my IEMs!!!



i am happy to know that! 

but don't forsake your IEMs! 
which are those?


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 6, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> i am happy to know that!
> 
> but don't forsake your IEMs!
> which are those?




Just some pairs of Mi Pistons, Denon AHC-260, Cowon EM1, Philips SHE 9700, Soundmagic ES 18, Tekfusion Twinwoofers, a crappy pair of Sony MDR-EX220LP and a long serving but partially busted Creative EP 630!!!  No fancy IEMs though!!!


----------



## Badmash (Jan 6, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> can you link me to those reviews? may be f6000 has got a punchy bass (i can't say with certainty due to the reason i wrote of above), and it could be, as it was marketed/designed to be a all-round system, whereas OTOH, f5090 was meant for movie-viewing, and has humonguous bass! you could feel the bass of da5k pro in your rib cage when you cross the 55 mark in volume, at the more 'musical' settings, while the punch could be easily sensed in an HQ version (personal-preference) of a track like daft punk's 'give life back to music'.
> 
> @powerhoney  - listen to the track i just mentioned above on your speakers, an HQ one. its a groovy track. you will be pleased!



Hmmm let me find those reviews again, but you are comparing 6000 with 5090 and i wanted to compare it with 5000pro and it looks like edifier 5000pro is having good quality sound then f&d 6000 in music but the bass output is more in F&D 6000. So its like if i want music i would go for Edifier 5000pro and if games and movies then F&D 6000 cuz of its punchier thumpy powerful bass. I wish someone here had experienced the both sets :/


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 6, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Just some pairs of Mi Pistons, Denon AHC-260, Cowon EM1, Philips SHE 9700, Soundmagic ES 18, Tekfusion Twinwoofers, a crappy pair of Sony MDR-EX220LP and a long serving but partially busted Creative EP 630!!!  No fancy IEMs though!!!



hehe. with such an inventory, why should you be sad for not possessing a pair of 'fancy' IEMs?! 
i too have the EP630s. still running like a heavy-duty engine, since long! all soundmagics and what-not came and passed away in all this while in front of those! 

- - - Updated - - -



Badmash said:


> Hmmm let me find those reviews again, but you are comparing 6000 with 5090 and i wanted to compare it with 5000pro and it looks like edifier 5000pro is having good quality sound then f&d 6000 in music but the bass output is more in F&D 6000. So its like if i want music i would go for Edifier 5000pro and if games and movies then F&D 6000 cuz of its punchier thumpy powerful bass. I wish someone here had experienced the both sets :/



you are still confusing the bass. in usual terms, punchy and precise bass --> good for music --> DA5000 Pro
overpowering/overflowing, non-precise, bloated, earth rumbling bass --> good for gaming and movies --> f5090

f6000 would be somewhere in between these two systems, means a sort of an all-rounder for your requirements, which implies that you shouldn't confuse yourselves more, and simply go with f6000. there are 1-2 reviews of it on this forum itself. its a good system. you won't be disappointed, even if listening to music. plus, such speakers have controls for bass, mids, treble individually, and moreover you will be having a software on your PC too for that, so don't worry unduly. just go ahead with f6000 gladly.

P.S. - don't purchase it from snapdeal.


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 6, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> hehe. with such an inventory, why should you be sad for not possessing a pair of 'fancy' IEMs?!
> i too have the EP630s. still running like a heavy-duty engine, since long! all soundmagics and what-not came and passed away in all this while in front of those!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



@op

+1000 to this suggestion!!!


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 6, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> P.S. - don't purchase it from snapdeal.



Yes.... recently i ordered and got a dead unit and fought with snapdeal. Anyway they refunded the money. But the frustration is like 

Me to planning for F6000. Here is the ebay F D F6000 Multimedia Speaker | eBay and waiting for any 10% or 12% coupons. Because it is little pricy...


----------



## Badmash (Jan 7, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> hehe. with such an inventory, why should you be sad for not possessing a pair of 'fancy' IEMs?!
> i too have the EP630s. still running like a heavy-duty engine, since long! all soundmagics and what-not came and passed away in all this while in front of those!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Thank you so much, i am going for F&D F6000 then but i was ordering from snapdeal only lol as its not available at that price anywhere else and more over Flipkart and other sites only got 6000U model and i want the 6000 model not the U as i heard bass for 6000 is better then its U model and i dont care about usb input tbh


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 7, 2015)

Badmash said:


> Thank you so much, i am going for F&D F6000 then but i was ordering from snapdeal only lol as its not available at that price anywhere else and more over Flipkart and other sites only got 6000U model and i want the 6000 model not the U as i heard bass for 6000 is better then its U model and i dont care about usb input tbh



welcome! robotsmani's purchase-experience was the reason i wrote not to buy from snapdeal. i would suggest to first scour your local electronics-market. you should get it cheaper there than ebay. availability shouldn't be an issue, as i keep seeing f&d speakers even in the electronics-shops of small towns nowadays.
or wait till 26th Jan. some may offer may come along the way. else, explore the payumoney option (though not applicable to ebay).


----------



## Badmash (Jan 7, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> welcome! robotsmani's purchase-experience was the reason i wrote not to buy from snapdeal. i would suggest to first scour your local electronics-market. you should get it cheaper there than ebay. availability shouldn't be an issue, as i keep seeing f&d speakers even in the electronics-shops of small towns nowadays.
> or wait till 26th Jan. some may offer may come along the way. else, explore the payumoney option (though not applicable to ebay).



Ok searching local market today in Chandigarh, the lowest price i got for F&D F6000 is Rs 7500 but on snapdeal its Rs 6500


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 7, 2015)

[MENTION=123683]robotsmani[/MENTION],  [MENTION=132887]Badmash[/MENTION] - ebay 10% off coupon - *EBAYHNY013*. try it soon.

- - - Updated - - -



Badmash said:


> Ok searching local market today in Chandigarh, the lowest price i got for F&D F6000 is Rs 7500 but on snapdeal its Rs 6500



hehe. local shopkeepers trying to imitate ebay. 
if possible, visit nehru place some day.


----------



## Badmash (Jan 7, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> [MENTION=123683]robotsmani[/MENTION],  [MENTION=132887]Badmash[/MENTION] - ebay 10% off coupon - *EBAYHNY013*. try it soon.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



lol ebay service is very poor here, my last order from snapdeal took more then a month  .. Snapdeal take 5-6 days and flipkart 1-2 days only.

- - - Updated - - -

Just curious, how much sound quality difference would i notice when moving from Creative T6100 5.1 to F&D F6000??


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 7, 2015)

ebay doesn't deliver. its the seller's responsibility. it would be your last seller's fault to ship your product so late. and if a seller delivers a product later than the time-frame allowed to him by ebay, you are liable for a refund. if late by so-and-so days, you can cancel the order and apply for refund, and if still late, then the refund gets automatically processed.

i haven't listened to the T6100, but perhaps its an older and powerwise inferior system, so the aural-difference could be substantial (though probably not much with regard to surround-effects).
if you want to risk trying snapdeal, you may go ahead. if something goes awry, you will be refunded sooner or later, but do keep in mind and be prepared mentally for the wait and other hassles if the purchase turns out to be unfruitful.


----------



## Badmash (Jan 7, 2015)

Hmmmm i ordered GTX 970 from snapdeal last month, got it in 4 days lol so my snapdeal experience was good so far  and pathetic with Ebay.in :/ and why i mentioned my old 6100 that i don't want to regret if i didn't feel much upgrade difference as i wanted something alot better then this T6100 setup


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 7, 2015)

then place the order with SD. 
with regard to T6100, can't be of much help unfortunately.


----------



## Badmash (Jan 7, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> then place the order with SD.
> with regard to T6100, can't be of much help unfortunately.



Ok thanks but just 1 last question lol, Is there much difference between this F&D F6000 and Edifier DA5000PRO? I mean if there is noticeable difference in quality then i will be regretting getting F&D as i have the budget till 10K and Edifier is for 10K at snapdeal. 

P.S. I know i am really confused as most of the people here in my town saying F&D is okay okay where as edifier is top notch quality :/


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 8, 2015)

Badmash said:


> Hmmmm i ordered GTX 970 from snapdeal last month, got it in 4 days lol so my snapdeal experience was good so far  and pathetic with Ebay.in :/ and why i mentioned my old 6100 that i don't want to regret if i didn't feel much upgrade difference as i wanted something alot better then this T6100 setup



Even i was having good experience with SD. All my previous orders are good but more time for delivery. So that i trusted and ordered a little big item this time...but 



Badmash said:


> Ok thanks but just 1 last question lol, Is there much difference between this F&D F6000 and Edifier DA5000PRO? I mean if there is noticeable difference in quality then i will be regretting getting F&D as i have the budget till 10K and Edifier is for 10K at snapdeal.
> 
> P.S. I know i am really confused as most of the people here in my town saying F&D is okay okay where as edifier is top notch quality :/



When i am doing research on these...somewhere i read that the DA5000 pro having the weak center speaker and the music friendly bass not for movies. But the F&D 6000 is having good bass for movies.


----------



## Badmash (Jan 8, 2015)

robotsmani said:


> Even i was having good experience with SD. All my previous orders are good but more time for delivery. So that i trusted and ordered a little big item this time...but
> 
> 
> 
> When i am doing research on these...somewhere i read that the DA5000 pro having the weak center speaker and the music friendly bass not for movies. But the F&D 6000 is having good bass for movies.



Check the reviews here >>> Edifier DA5000PRO 5.1 Speaker System - Buy Online @ Rs.10899/- | Snapdeal


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 8, 2015)

Badmash said:


> Ok thanks but just 1 last question lol, Is there much difference between this F&D F6000 and Edifier DA5000PRO? I mean if there is noticeable difference in quality then i will be regretting getting F&D as i have the budget till 10K and Edifier is for 10K at snapdeal.
> 
> P.S. I know i am really confused as most of the people here in my town saying F&D is okay okay where as edifier is top notch quality :/



most who are comparing the two and singing songs about edifier's 'top notch' quality, am sure they are doing it on the basis of their experience with edifier's 2.1 systems, which are very popular among the masses. even this DA5K Pro is very sound musically, and reproduces music very well for a 5.1 system. but keep in mind that its rear speakers (and center one too, to some extent, but can be tweaked) are low-powered. plus, you will need a sound card to extract the better out of this system.

if most of your usage is going to be gaming and movies, get f6000. for music, its not like it would reproduce sound like some speakers from a _nukkad ki mahfil_. you will enjoy music too on them. going by your usage-priority, no need spending more. you'll get value for your money spent under your present budget in f6000 itself. its a VFM all-rounder system. 

BTW, both are chinese companies. edifier is quite old, f&d is a newer kid on the block, but a promising one, and has earned a good repute in the past 3-4 years.


----------



## sandynator (Jan 8, 2015)

If you can increase the budget check Edifier C6XD as its has lots of input connectitions including optical.

If can compromise on 2.1 then C2XD.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 8, 2015)

oh yes! lol i forgot about C6XD being 5.1! thanks for the reminder  @sandynator . 

  @Badmash  - since now you've declared your budget to be 10k, you could also consider what sandy has suggested. having an optical input at that price is an advantage, but a downside for you may be that the sub and overall system is less powerful than DA5K Pro and f6000.

- - - Updated - - -

check this new ebay discount-code, quick! - *EBAYHNY012*
_12% off. Max of ₹2500, applicable for purchases above ₹2500. Else 8%._


----------



## Badmash (Jan 8, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> oh yes! lol i forgot about C6XD being 5.1! thanks for the reminder  @sandynator .
> 
> @Badmash  - since now you've declared your budget to be 10k, you could also consider what sandy has suggested. having an optical input at that price is an advantage, but a downside for you may be that the sub and overall system is less powerful than DA5K Pro and f6000.
> 
> ...



lol no i can't sacrifice power and quality over inputs as i am just gonna use it with my PC. And another update is, no dealer in chandigarh got Edifier 5000PRO, or any model of edifier. And checking reviews of Edifier 5000 pro on snapdeal, no one complained about low center speaker volume or bass problem. Everyone is happy with the sound for movies too. So now my concern is if i go for Edifier 5000pro as my room is only 10 x 12 ft i will be satisfied as it packs alot more clarity then F&D 6000, from where i could get this Edifier Model for around 10K in chandigarh??


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 8, 2015)

the center speaker problem may or may not arise. there's a thread on this on one other forum. but one thing what it surely lacks is prowess in the rear speakers. although rear speakers are perhaps meant to be a little less powerful than the front ones, but if you keep them at your ear-level (while sitting) either at your sides or in the more traditional form of exactly behind you, but not very far, you may not feel the lack so much. but still, i would again recommend the f6000. with DA5K Pro, as i wrote earlier, a card like Xonar DX would better drive them. i think that's not a requirement with f6000. does Chandigarh have 'more' megastore?


----------



## Badmash (Jan 8, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> the center speaker problem may or may not arise. there's a thread on this on one other forum. but one thing what it surely lacks is prowess in the rear speakers. although rear speakers are perhaps meant to be a little less powerful than the front ones, but if you keep them at your ear-level (while sitting) either at your sides or in the more traditional form of exactly behind you, but not very far, you may not feel the lack so much. but still, i would again recommend the f6000. with DA5K Pro, as i wrote earlier, a card like Xonar DX would better drive them. i think that's not a requirement with f6000. does Chandigarh have 'more' megastore?



Alright, for now i am gonna go with F&D F6000 as its really cheap at snapdeal and as you said its best for movies. I guess instead of spending 11-12K for Edifier DA5000 PRO its better to go for z906 after few months  and hopefully i will be satisfied with theater sound that F&D will provide for now  AND no i dont think more got any megastore here :/


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 8, 2015)

Badmash said:


> Alright, for now i am gonna go with F&D F6000 as its really cheap at snapdeal and as you said its best for movies. I guess instead of spending 11-12K for Edifier DA5000 PRO its better to go for z906 after few months  and hopefully i will be satisfied with theater sound that F&D will provide for now  AND no i dont think more got any megastore here :/



very well! good decision; except that if you want to spend to buy a better system after a few months, then buy an HTiB instead of Z906, as Z906 sells for above 20k now, and in that price-range, an HTiB (like Onkyo S3400/S3500, Yamaha HT196, etc., or a better package with an active sub and better speakers like of denon and a solid AVR, in a second deal) will be a better option.


----------



## Badmash (Jan 9, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> very well! good decision; except that if you want to spend to buy a better system after a few months, then buy an HTiB instead of Z906, as Z906 sells for above 20k now, and in that price-range, an HTiB (like Onkyo S3400/S3500, Yamaha HT196, etc., or a better package with an active sub and better speakers like of denon and a solid AVR, in a second deal) will be a better option.




Isn't z906 better then all entry level HT under 25K?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 9, 2015)

Badmash said:


> Isn't z906 better then all entry level HT under 25K?



can't comment on SQ (its highly subjective; some find yamaha better, some onkyo, but haven't come across any direct comparison of SQ of Z906 and onkyo/yamaha, but there are people who have listened to all), but the customisation-options and the decoding of various audio formats of/by an AVR alone warrant a serious attention.

a quote from a person i know on another forum - "...There are many reasons. Not just versatility, the overall  PERFORMANCE of Onkyo is much better than Z906, mid range is just one  department I am referring to." 

that might give a little idea about comparison of SQ.

plus, not to forget the HD audio output one would get via HDMI through an AVR. i think ezone is one outlet where you can audition the Z906 and some HTiBs too. you may check. but all that can be done later; for now, f6000 it is!


----------



## Badmash (Jan 9, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> can't comment on SQ (its highly subjective; some find yamaha better, some onkyo, but haven't come across any direct comparison of SQ of Z906 and onkyo/yamaha, but there are people who have listened to all), but the customisation-options and the decoding of various audio formats of/by an AVR alone warrant a serious attention.
> 
> a quote from a person i know on another forum - "...There are many reasons. Not just versatility, the overall  PERFORMANCE of Onkyo is much better than Z906, mid range is just one  department I am referring to."
> 
> ...



lol yeah thank you for all your help, i just hope F&D F6000 is enough for theater experience in my small 10 by 12ft room


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 9, 2015)

welcome! and on the contrary, it might seem well more than enough for your room-size.


----------



## Badmash (Jan 10, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> welcome! and on the contrary, it might seem well more than enough for your room-size.



I hope so


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 15, 2015)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION]

I can't send you a PM as your inbox is full!!! 

Quoting my reply in the following spoiler:



Spoiler



The satellite speakers are the exact same in every respect, be it the weight or the dimensions or the freaking internal circuitry!!!  The manner in which you connect them to the rear panel of the main subwoofer decides which one becomes the front and which the rear speaker!!! In short, it was a pretty facepalm worthy question!!!   

Btw, Never underestimate the power of honey!!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 15, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> @GhorMaanas
> 
> I can't send you a PM as your inbox is full!!!
> 
> ...



ohk! lol. yes, indeed a facepalm warranting question then! had read the same query on HFV and that got me stupefyingly perplexed!  
hail madhu! glory be to madhushakti!  

BTW, the surround channel wattage is quite meek. try surround gain on them if you haven't. should give out better output then. me gonna try, esp. since the placement of my rear-spkrs is way higher than my ear-level! 

and yeah the forum should've a notification for a full inbox!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 15, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> ohk! lol. yes, indeed a facepalm warranting question then! had read the same query on HFV and that got me stupefyingly perplexed!
> hail madhu! glory be to madhushakti!
> 
> BTW, the surround channel wattage is quite meek. try surround gain on them if you haven't. should give out better output then. me gonna try, esp. since the placement of my rear-spkrs is way higher than my ear-level!
> ...




Yeah, I agree that a bit of amplification is required for optimal aural nirvana!!!  

About the full inbox issue, maybe the mods could check into that!!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 19, 2015)

@Badmash  - any progress on the purchase? or there's still some time?

@powerhoney  - re-installed my speakers (on new mounts) and listened to some body-cells thrilling music on them after a gap of 2 months y'day! reaffirmed my belief that the DA5K Pro are musical speakers, more than being 'mini home-theatre' speakers as advertised! simply exhilarating!  (listen to HQ versions of 'magnetized' from _johnny hates jazz_, 'the refugee' from _tom petty and the heartbreakers_, 'break it down again' & 'raoul & the kings of spain' from _tears & fears_, & 'fandangu los llobos' & 'busindre reel' from _Hevia_, and uplift your spirits with the good music and superb output from DA; listening to files with bitrate below 320k is strictly prohibited!  )


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 20, 2015)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION]

Gonna listen to all of them tonight after classes!!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 20, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> @GhorMaanas
> 
> Gonna listen to all of them tonight after classes!!!



 
and don't forget to crank up the decibel-level!


----------



## Badmash (Jan 21, 2015)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION]

Hey bro! Got F6000 from local market at 7K finally. But having 1 problem. There are 2 modes a) Normal b) Prologic
Now i connected the system with 3 wires i.e 3.5 mm to RCA(2) to my onboard 8 channel sound card. When i use the speaker system on NORMAL i get the surround sound but the bass is really really low (like bass normalization feature turned on) But when i shift to PROLOGIC then the bass in thunderous and it turns the sound to 5.1 from 2 channel. 
Another problem is when i am already using the 6 channel bluray movies or even audio songs why i am not getting the bass that PROLOGIC mode is giving?? HELP PLZ !!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 21, 2015)

congrats on the purchase!
am guessing your onboard audio-processor is realtek, and you are using its software? 
how is the surround sound in 'normal' mode as compared to PL, apart from the bass?
prologic would simulate 5/6 channels bitstreams to a good degree, and hence the output. you should use prologic mode only while gaming/watching movies with 5.1 audio. 

do one thing. play a few songs on the speakers in 'normal' mode, and check if there's any output from speakers other than the front and right ones, and also, how is the bass output. 
also, please post an image of the front of the sub, esp. the top part where the controls are, and a pic of the remote too.

p.s. - nevermind the above. leave them. only play a few songs on 'normal' mode and let me know how is the output.


----------



## Badmash (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry if am talking stupid but did you say that i should use prologic with games and movies that are already 6 channel? Isnt prologic meant to use with 2 channel to get 6 channel sound? **confused**


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 22, 2015)

although its not needed, but since you are getting a much bigger bass output in the prologic mode is why you could continue using the PL mode. prologic decoding is neither discrete nor precise. it usually fills the audio track with continuous/consistent low frequency (even in scenes where it shouldn't have been prominent, like people talking, birds flying, etc.), whereas in the normal mode (ie, am talking about digital decoding), the sound output is discrete and precise, and bass is prominent only where its meant to be (big dramatic background sound effect, explosions, etc.). although i rarely watch movies on my HT speakers connected to my PC, but on the ones that are connected to my TV and media player, i've found that they reproduce a far better output in every way, if the source is having a DD 5.1 or DTS-HD kind of sound-encoding, than a simple stereo encode, although i can only use 2RCA (stereo) as input to the HT (this is truer when a DVD is used as a source). this may be perhaps because dolby digital more-or-less retains its sharpness after decode. though this shouldn't concern you, as you are using your speakers with your PC. now am not sure, but what may be happening in your speaker's 'normal' mode is that your onboard audio-processor might be decoding the digitally encoded audio-source (the pro logic decoder of the HT being bypassed), and the sound is then fed to the various channels (these can't be directly fed as they are discrete digital sound-channels, and will have to decoded for analog use). hence in this case, the bass output may be close to how it was meant to be actually, and not synthesised like how pro logic does it. 

check the review of f6000 from the link that i had posted earlier in this thread. i re-read it, and found the reviewer telling that in the surround sound mode (which could be the 'normal' mode), he found the bass to be feeble. may be its a defect/property inherent to this system, or perhaps requires some tweaking. do one thing. if you can, get a DVD of the movie 'master and commander' (much recommended), else, a blu ray disc, or even if not that, then may be a *ahem*. this movie has terrific surround effects, but only at the right places, in the right amounts. play this in a software like powerdvd, and check how's the bass response in the first skirmish that takes place after the movie begins (cannon-sounds and explosion-effects and all). also, in the meanwhile, do post a few screens of what settings you are using in your realtek sound manager software, and your video player of choice. may help. and yes, does the manual mention anything about pro logic, whether is pro logic I or II? should be II, as I has become almost obsolete now, and II's better.

and nothing stupid in it. its quite confusing and complicated, and people  who seem to know their way in this territory also usually don't agree on  one topic or the other. and we are only sitting and speculating on this from atop a fence on its border.


----------



## Badmash (Jan 22, 2015)

Hmmm it just says Normal and Prologic on the subwoofer LED panel. But i think when i use normal mode and content is 6 channel its not room shaking but okiesh bass (played Avengers bluray DTS 6 channel) and turning Prologic on it vibrates my bed, windows, even the ground floor (yes i am on 1st floor) but surround effects are not that good as it tends to give equal sound from all speakers not like in surround as it should be where front speakers gives the main sounds with center acting for dialogues and rear ones only for affects when required. This was for the movies and now for the music (mp3 stereo). Normal mode here gives almost ZERO bass .. but turning on Prologic its again thunderous giving an earthquake affect to my whole duplex house. 

I will also try to get the movie you mentioned and let you know but now what i am concerned about is, do you think getting a sound card would give much better output and surround affects? If yes, then what should i get? 1. Asus Xonar Dx    2. Asus Xonar d2x     3. Creative SB Z ????


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 23, 2015)

exactly! prologic would still try to matrix the source audio-tracks i think, and hence you don't get the surround sound as it was meant. after all, its simulation at best. prologic would try to extract/image the surround-tracks from the front L and R itself (some sounds), and put them to your rear channels. so in effect, what you would get to hear is some sounds that you are hearing clearer in the front channels, accompanied by a few more sounds, dialogues, sound-fx, all these in the rear. gets muddy! so on a better receiver and speakers, where you would have, say an aeroplane flying above in a scene in a movie, you would hear its sound coming in from your rear L and going to rear R, on prologic and such decoder-receivers/speakers, you would hear kind of flat sound, ie, parts of the sound here and there (on different channels), or the same sound coming from both the rear speakers (or even from all of them, except the center one), like you are hearing now. to top it, i guess the F6000 is adding oodles of unnecessary bass in the sound, that muddies other frequencies. 

 without knowing what settings you are using on realtek audio manager and your video-player, it would be difficult to tell how to tweak the 'normal' mode output. still, try to increase the volume while listening to MP3s and then tell how is the bass? also, don't the speakers have modes like music, movie, game, etc., and separate volume control for each channel? atleast it should have the latter. try tweaking those. a sound card should definitely improve the sound and also help gain output, but IMO let's first try to test/optimise settings on your onboard audio-processor itself.

P.S. - for movies, try a DVD having Dolby Digital 5.1 audio-track. DD5.1 is still considered to be an industry-standard in surround sound by some, and i personally like to hear this more than DTS. am sure you would also be able to discern some difference between the two upon listening.


----------



## Badmash (Jan 23, 2015)

Ok tested them for few hours again, now for music keeping the normal mode, choosing music settings from the speaker remote and turning on Bass Optimization from realtec settings, BASS is is like 20% now when compared to 5% earlier (If prologic bass is 100%). Even increased the volume, bass increased but again not as thunderous as pro logic gives. 

Now for movies, choosing normal mode and movies mode from the remote settings with Bass optimization ON from realtec the bass output is good, i would say okiesh for movies BUT not thunderous as in prologic (which might be too much for few people) but concern is why so much difference in bass. Prologic mode should give 6 channel output from 2 channel and not the bass thing.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 24, 2015)

prologic tends to make the sound louder to maintain high fidelity. why is the bass significantly higher could be due to that, but am not sure. [MENTION=123683]robotsmani[/MENTION] has recently acquired the same speakers. just compare and discuss with him about the sound-output.


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes. Got the speakers from Ebay for 6.8+k after applying 10% coupons. 
  [MENTION=132887]Badmash[/MENTION]
Nothing to worry about the BASS. The speaker is doing its great job. The culprit may be the encoding which your movie file contain or the media player which you are using.

After lot of Test even i felt there is no bass from the speaker. The moment i installed the foobar for music and mpc-hc/pot player(Suggested from the other Forum,  [MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION] you only, right?), wow the bass value increased. There is a option for audio and can check which encoding is movie contains(AC3, 5.1 DTS, etc).

Currently i am in the process of setting the speakers to the Wall. Ordered some wall mounts which yet to come.

Install the mpc-hc/pot players, if you are not and check the difference.

Hope this helps you...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 24, 2015)

robotsmani said:


> Yes. Got the speakers from Ebay for 6.8+k after applying 10% coupons.
> @Badmash
> Nothing to worry about the BASS. The speaker is doing its great job. The culprit may be the encoding which your movie file contain or the media player which you are using.
> 
> ...



yes, identified me correct! glad to know that you have finally found the optimum settings for your set-up! now just install the mounts and the speakers on them, and test for & then settle yourself at the sweet spot!
  @Badmash  - you may try xbmc too. although i haven't used it ever, but i know a lot many people who have been using it since years and are very satisfied by it. after some initial non-complex set-up, am sure you can find the optimum output with that as well. HTH, effectively!


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 25, 2015)

Could you guys link me to some decent wall mounts???


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 25, 2015)

This is which i ordered...

Tono systems HT 55 Speaker Mounts: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 27, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Could you guys link me to some decent wall mounts???



yes, get the tono ht-55 mounts suggested by robotsmani. am also using those.


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 27, 2015)

It's just for future reference... Currently my DA 5ks are with me in my teeny weeny hostel room mounted to the walls periliously by some antique nails and tapes!!!   Will order those wallmounts when I complete my BTech... 
Thanks [MENTION=123683]robotsmani[/MENTION] and [MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION]


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 27, 2015)

welcome! and speakers stuck with tapes?! lol. innovation inspired by paucity. 

IMO get those mounts before you pass out. i think they had remained out of stock for a considerable length of time some 2 years or more back, or it was some other product, don't clearly remember. but get them when you have funds, using some coupon or otherwise, and keep them with you for later use. one product of tono systems that i had been tracking since sometime (2-3 years back), but postponing the purchase everytime, it got OOS later, to never be found either online or locally. 

but nonetheless, we still have similar products that keep appearing and disappearing on/from the online and offline marketplaces.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 1, 2015)

robotsmani said:


> Yes. Got the speakers from Ebay for 6.8+k after applying 10% coupons.
> [MENTION=132887]Badmash[/MENTION]
> Nothing to worry about the BASS. The speaker is doing its great job. The culprit may be the encoding which your movie file contain or the media player which you are using.
> 
> ...



I use media player classic for movies but bass output is too low on normal mode  and for audio i use winamp/wmp and its zero bass. But with Prologic settings is huge like the sub woofer actually turned on. So either its too low or too high. I am not satisfied


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 2, 2015)

[MENTION=132887]Badmash[/MENTION] - try with pot player and xbmc, and for music, foobar. tweak a few setting in those. then let us know.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, logitech z5500d is for sale for 8k on another forum.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 4, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> [MENTION=132887]Badmash[/MENTION] - try with pot player and xbmc, and for music, foobar. tweak a few setting in those. then let us know.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW, logitech z5500d is for sale for 8k on another forum.



Ok tried PowerDVD and now bass is better in movies with movies mode on from the remote control. But trebles are not as crisp as it should be especially in music and even in movies the surround effect is not as good as it was in my previous cheap creative inspire ..  I dunno whats wrong :/


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 4, 2015)

Badmash said:


> Ok tried PowerDVD and now bass is better in movies with movies mode on from the remote control. But trebles are not as crisp as it should be especially in music and even in movies the surround effect is not as good as it was in my previous cheap creative inspire ..  I dunno whats wrong :/



for movies, treble could be expected to be not as sharp. but keep trying. check with pot player next. also, as i had stated earlier i think, a good DVD/bluray version (with DD5.1 as audio-track) of the movie 'master & commander' would be a good one to check with.

- - - Updated - - -

and yes, how have you placed the speakers?


----------



## Badmash (Feb 4, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> for movies, treble could be expected to be not as sharp. but keep trying. check with pot player next. also, as i had stated earlier i think, a good DVD/bluray version (with DD5.1 as audio-track) of the movie 'master & commander' would be a good one to check with.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




Hmmm wall mounted .. :/

Also tell me hows z906 performance? Is it better then HTIB under 20K? I think i am going to sell these f&D and go for z906 or HTIB around 20K.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 4, 2015)

Badmash said:


> Hmmm wall mounted .. :/
> 
> Also tell me hows z906 performance? Is it better then HTIB under 20K? I think i am going to sell these f&D and go for z906 or HTIB around 20K.



wall-mounted, yes, but how in relation to your listening-position was what i had intended to ask.

am suspecting that may be your unit might have a defect, like mentioned *here* (although the author writes that the unit lacked the capability to 'boost bass', contrary to what you had written). 
i was about to suggest a similar thing to you, to sell the f6000 (or even seek a replacement), and get new speakers, but under the 10k category. though if you wish to spend more, and can save up some amount for some period, then better buy an HTiB for more than 20k, preferably between 25-30k. else, either get a new Yamaha YHT-196 for 22-24k from Reliance, or get a better, used HTiB, or even get a good used AVR, a pair of good bookshelves, and then later on add the other speakers as and when you have funds. i suspect that in Z906 again you may find bass lacking, if your bass-requirement is more than usual. i believe Chandigarh would definitely have a store where you could demo an HTiB. just check. listen to some models, and then take a decision, whether to buy one, or to get the Z906 instead. this way, taking a decision would be easier IMO.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah already got a friend who is ready to buy my F&D as they are just 2 weeks old. And i heard really good reviews about Yamaha 196, but only concern is z906 is 500W and Yamaha is only 200W i think. So does that mean lower bass then logitech?? And does pc speakers (z906) got better clarity then HTIB (like yamaha 196) ?? I don't mind waiting a month more, saving, and spending more then 20K (can extend to 26K for yamaha) but only if its alot better then z906 in movies and music too. 
Getting used HTIB is not an option here and most of the showrooms here got sony/lg/samsung for audition :/


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 5, 2015)

Badmash said:


> Yeah already got a friend who is ready to buy my F&D as they are just 2 weeks old. And i heard really good reviews about Yamaha 196, but only concern is z906 is 500W and Yamaha is only 200W i think. So does that mean lower bass then logitech?? And does pc speakers (z906) got better clarity then HTIB (like yamaha 196) ?? I don't mind waiting a month more, saving, and spending more then 20K (can extend to 26K for yamaha) but only if its alot better then z906 in movies and music too.
> Getting used HTIB is not an option here and most of the showrooms here got sony/lg/samsung for audition :/



you already have a prospective buyer. that's good. to answer your questions on the SQ of HTiB v/s of Z906, the best way would only be to audition one. check with the local Reliance Digital branch(es). they should almost certainly have a demo-room for more than one HTiBs. apart from YHT-196, Denon 1312XP comes to mind. old, and hence probability to get under 30k. would be better than 196. apart from Reliance, there ought to be other AV stores stocking these HTiBs. i can may be let you know within a day or two. if need be, i say be ready to travel to even Delhi/Gurgaon on some days when free to demo them. lots of places for that in those cities.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 5, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> you already have a prospective buyer. that's good. to answer your questions on the SQ of HTiB v/s of Z906, the best way would only be to audition one. check with the local Reliance Digital branch(es). they should almost certainly have a demo-room for more than one HTiBs. apart from YHT-196, Denon 1312XP comes to mind. old, and hence probability to get under 30k. would be better than 196. apart from Reliance, there ought to be other AV stores stocking these HTiBs. i can may be let you know within a day or two. if need be, i say be ready to travel to even Delhi/Gurgaon on some days when free to demo them. lots of places for that in those cities.



Hmmm cuz of job its not possible to leave the town, btw i auditioned a pioneer vsx 329 today as according the guy at the store said its the cheapest HTIB they have and all other yamaha/denon are above 60K  and this pioneer was 40K, again out of budget. And when i asked about yamaha 196 and denon 1312xp his reply was "its not even home theater, its simple speakers like pc speakers one" Is it true? :O Now will try to visit reliance digital in few days as its the only place here where i think i can audition yamaha/denon.
Another thing, according to hifivision forums people say its better to get yht 299 then 196 as its really old model, so how much quality difference is between these as its like 10K difference between two.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 6, 2015)

Badmash said:


> Hmmm cuz of job its not possible to leave the town, btw i auditioned a pioneer vsx 329 today as according the guy at the store said its the cheapest HTIB they have and all other yamaha/denon are above 60K  and this pioneer was 40K, again out of budget. And when i asked about yamaha 196 and denon 1312xp his reply was "its not even home theater, its simple speakers like pc speakers one" Is it true? :O Now will try to visit reliance digital in few days as its the only place here where i think i can audition yamaha/denon.
> Another thing, according to hifivision forums people say its better to get yht 299 then 196 as its really old model, so how much quality difference is between these as its like 10K difference between two.



what's the name of the store? he had some truth in his statement, but not entirely correct, given the subjectivity of one's liking for sound. HTiB manufacturers, particularly for the segment under 30k, compromise a bit with the speakers (plastic-housing, semi-wood housing). hence an AVR + separate speakers is the better way, though costlier. since most desktop speakers too are like that, one generally finds a better sound-reproduction from even such HTiBs than the desktop speakers, on account of the AVR. 

yes, visit RD. YHT-196 is a basic HTiB, but still better than most desktop 5.1s. YHT-299 and YHT-296 are better ones, but esp. the latter is tough to source now. and yes, the latter would cost upwards of 30k. other options are onkyo hts-3400/3500. these could be had for under 28k i suppose. onkyo fare good in movies and less in music, while yamaha and denon are good for music too. also, denon has an active sub (so you could change sub/spkrs later on). also, i would recommend to keep buying a used one too as an option. you may get a good one, at lesser costs, which otherwise would've been out of your budget. HFV members generally keep their AV devices well-maintained, and there are many in there from Chandigarh. even if you don't want to buy from a member there, if you request, am sure people there would invite you to their places to audition their equipment and assist you in arriving at a decision.

P.S. - if you're there on TE, one of the mods there, vyral_143, he has recently purchased the 196. you could have a chat with him, though i think he's now abroad since some time, but should return soon.

P.S.1 - check at Hypercity too, if you have it there.

P.S.2 - contact gurujee. he's a member here too, but not active much. contact him at HFV. he has Z906, and has most probably demoed some HTiBs too. he should be able to suggest better.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 6, 2015)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION], you have been really really helpful to me tbh, thank you very much. 

1. I visited reliance digital today, they have nothing there just sony, samsung, philips thing. **dissapointment**
2. Visited yamaha india site and got the authorize dealer in chandigarh address, visited him today. Asked for yamaha yht 196 or yht 299, but neither available as according to him its 4-5 year old and its not manufactured anymore. Only 2 models available, yamaha yht 1810 @33K and 2910 @47K. Took the demo of 1810 and it was good but not too good as trebles and bass felt lower side. Then they suggested me a combo of yamaha 2067 avr and JBL 200.5 speakers (yes they have jbl stuff too) @47K and gave its demo. And well the quality difference was noticeable better, much more clear and bass then yamaha 1810. 
So now it seems like the sound quality i am looking for would cost me above 40K, and if i am going above 40K is this setup worth or anything else better than this in the same range? (For movies and music too)


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 6, 2015)

my pleasure!

1. sigh....

2. that's sad. am sure you would get them at Delhi, but since you won't be able to go there, perhaps an RD branch from there could ship it to you at your address...would be better if any acquaintance of yours from Delhi could pay a visit to an RD branch for the same purpose. but since you didn't find 1810 upto the mark, i doubt if you would like 196 and similar ones. 
JBL speakers are good too. check *this* thread for instance. must have cheaper and good variants too. if you are willing to spend more than 30-40k, then i would seriously suggest you to register yourself at hifivision, scour through the available info there, and create a thread to invite suggestions. apart from that, you may have to do considerable hunting for info on and off the net. 

3. but before all this, do have a chat with 'gurujee'. 

4. some other systems worth looking at are Energy Take Classic 5.1, Boston Acoustics Soundware XS 5.1, Pioneer Andrew Jones FS52 / BS52 (these are highly acclaimed speakers, for music as well as movies! surprisingly good for their price. i was contemplating buying their floorstanders when they had been introduced here; there was some attractive offer on them at that time, but then i got my existing floorstanders revamped), etc. all these and many more systems are ownded by folks over at HFV. read through the relevant section(s) there as per your convenience. though with these above-mentioned speakers, you would require an AVR, but getting one shouldn't be a problem. if i had to buy, i would've first looked for a good, used AVR.

as you increase your budget, so would the increase the array of options. in such a case, it would become imperative to seek opinions and suggestions from many more people, owners of/witness to a wide variety of systems, and HFV would be the best platform among Indian web-forums for that purpose.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 6, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> my pleasure!
> 
> 1. sigh....
> 
> ...



Yeah already created a thread there, lets hope i get what i am looking for but just curious is Boston Acoustics Soundware XS 5.1 better then JBL Cinema 300 5.1?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 7, 2015)

tough question! 
let's wait for the responses.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 7, 2015)

Hmmm i am not getting any response on hifivision


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 8, 2015)

dont wait for only responses. some may come, some may not, some may come late (as you would've seen, the HT section is so full of threads). you just read as many threads as you can there. as you get time, demo systems wherever you can. this last thing will be of utmost importance!


----------



## Badmash (Feb 8, 2015)

Hmmm yeah reading forums as much as possible, but most of them are of 2012/2013, not many of 2014/2015. So most of the things recommended in other forums are discontinued now. But still trying as i don't want to hurry up and regret later. And in Chandigarh, i am only able to find yamaha and JBL so far and 1 pioneer one but not sure about the service and warranty of pioneer and denon. Seeing yamaha and JBL have a service center here in chandigarh i might go for that only (Yamaha HRT 2067 with JBL cinema 300) or Denon X500 with JBL cinema 300. No other speakers are better than this in 30K range and i have no idea about AVRs. Damn its all confusing :/


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 8, 2015)

Badmash said:


> Hmmm yeah reading forums as much as possible, but most of them are of 2012/2013, not many of 2014/2015. So most of the things recommended in other forums are discontinued now. But still trying as i don't want to hurry up and regret later. And in Chandigarh, i am only able to find yamaha and JBL so far and 1 pioneer one but not sure about the service and warranty of pioneer and denon. Seeing yamaha and JBL have a service center here in chandigarh i might go for that only (Yamaha HRT 2067 with JBL cinema 300) or Denon X500 with JBL cinema 300. No other speakers are better than this in 30K range and i have no idea about AVRs. Damn its all confusing :/



JBL Cinema does indeed seem to be a very good set of speakers! for instance, do read through these 2 threads:

JBL cinema 300 + Denon 1312

Alternatives to JBL Cinema 300

plus, this one i had already shared it with you earlier. if you missed it, can read:

Explosion all over the place : Harman/Kardon avr 70 + JBL Cinema 300

if you can alter the title of your thread on HFV, change it to something like (HT needed, an AVR with separate speakers-set, budget 40-50k). could attract more replies. plus, more replies should follow from tomorrow, ie, on weekdays.

also, you may check at these stores too:

*Simphony*

SCO 43/44 1st floor sector 8c
Chandigarh
0172 465 6334

and

Home Automation | Home Theatres | Security | Golf Simulators - Galaxy Hi Fi Mohali, Punjab (they may help you locate or suggest an HT-store)

- - - Updated - - -

also, another thing. after you're done with hunting, and still are confused or undecided, best would be to simply follow your ears! compare all the speakers you've auditioned (make notes), and select the ones you found best. for now, they are JBL C 300 and the 2067 yamaha AVR. compare the upcoming ones with these. if they still sound better than the others, its a no-brainer then!


----------



## Badmash (Feb 9, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> JBL Cinema does indeed seem to be a very good set of speakers! for instance, do read through these 2 threads:
> 
> JBL cinema 300 + Denon 1312
> 
> ...



The earlier store that i mentioned to you where i auditioned pioneer it was symphony one only. read those already thats how i am making my mind on JBL cinema 300 only just need a good AVR under 30K for those. 

And how can i edit my subject there at hifi?? Is it even possible lol


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 9, 2015)

Badmash said:


> The earlier store that i mentioned to you where i auditioned pioneer it was symphony one only. read those already thats how i am making my mind on JBL cinema 300 only just need a good AVR under 30K for those.
> 
> And how can i edit my subject there at hifi?? Is it even possible lol



ok. good then.
yes you may not be able to edit the title now, as you are a new joinee + its been time since you created the thread. nevermind. the replies are flowing in.
but as you see, the 'ghat section' has started! you may now see replies that may confuse you all the more. hence i wrote above to trust your ears as a final measure! 
wait for some time more, and till then if no solid clue is forthcoming, then take the jump to purchase what you (had) liked the most!


----------



## Badmash (Feb 9, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> ok. good then.
> yes you may not be able to edit the title now, as you are a new joinee + its been time since you created the thread. nevermind. the replies are flowing in.
> but as you see, the 'ghat section' has started! you may now see replies that may confuse you all the more. hence i wrote above to trust your ears as a final measure!
> wait for some time more, and till then if no solid clue is forthcoming, then take the jump to purchase what you (had) liked the most!



Hmmm yeah, i am not in a hurry at all, will be taking my own sweet time and unless i am 100% satisfied for the stuff i am gonna buy, i wont be going for it. Thank you again for all this and i am gonna keep you updated with recent progress to get your valuable feedback again


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 9, 2015)

Badmash said:


> Hmmm yeah, i am not in a hurry at all, will be taking my own sweet time and unless i am 100% satisfied for the stuff i am gonna buy, i wont be going for it. Thank you again for all this and i am gonna keep you updated with recent progress to get your valuable feedback again



anytime!


----------



## Badmash (Feb 9, 2015)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION]

Are you from Delhi? or any info about where in Delhi i could audition all these Avrs and speakers and get them at a good price, if i make a 1 day trip there?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 9, 2015)

Badmash said:


> @GhorMaanas
> 
> Are you from Delhi? or any info about where in Delhi i could audition all these Avrs and speakers and get them at a good price, if i make a 1 day trip there?



NOW you are talking! 
no, am not from there. but HFV is replete with members from there and info on locations for audition/purchase. but you might have to make multiple 1-day trips. so better finalise 1-2 set-ups only and before going, so that you don't have to run here-and-there.

- - - Updated - - -

after you are done finalising which ones you want to demo, just create a thread asking about stores in delhi where you can demo them. for instance, here's one for denon x500 and ba xs 5.1:

Audtion for Denon X500 and BA Soundware xs 5.1 - Page 4

you may post in here to know a store for the above combo in delhi. may also check ba's website for store-location, as well as of denon.

P.S. - if you want to listen to music well, i wouldn't recommend going the onkyo way, unlike suggested in your thread. don't reject the idea in writing there, but don't also accept it. too many people have written that denon and yamaha (and marantz too, though might be costlier) fare better in music than onkyo (although onkyo's headphones are reported to be terrific!). so if you get to audition an onkyo system, do it well. else, keep it as one of the last choices only.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 11, 2015)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION]

Ok finally yesterday whole day i was out in market auditioning stuff and all that. Now after really really hard bargain i am getting really good combo price for Yamaha HTR 2067 + JBL Cinema 300 for approx 50K only. Is that good enough or i should look for some other AVR?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 11, 2015)

Badmash said:


> @GhorMaanas
> 
> Ok finally yesterday whole day i was out in market auditioning stuff and all that. Now after really really hard bargain i am getting really good combo price for Yamaha HTR 2067 + JBL Cinema 300 for approx 50K only. Is that good enough or i should look for some other AVR?



what was the price quoted to you earlier? IMO check the denon x500 once if you are sure to travel to delhi.

- - - Updated - - -

p.s. - have a chat with raghav3276, if you have got the privilege of sending PMs now. or just tag him in your thread.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 11, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> what was the price quoted to you earlier? IMO check the denon x500 once if you are sure to travel to delhi.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> p.s. - have a chat with raghav3276, if you have got the privilege of sending PMs now. or just tag him in your thread.



Earlier that combo i was getting for 65K, and if its about Denon than i have to go to snapdeal for it. 
 [MENTION=127823]Raghav[/MENTION]3276 HELP!! lol


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 11, 2015)

Badmash said:


> Earlier that combo i was getting for 65K, and if its about Denon than i have to go to snapdeal for it.
> @Raghav3276 HELP!! lol



lol not this raghav. the one on HFV. hehe. i had this doubt that may be you'll tag here. 
i wrote about the raghav on the below link that i had shared earlier.

Explosion all over the place : Harman/Kardon avr 70 + JBL Cinema 300

if its only snapdeal that you can buy the denon avr from, then it may be better to skip it altogether. another thing - in the above link, the author has written that he didn't find the x500 very impressive. hence i wrote to you to have a chat with him.

P.S. - that price is very impressive then! even the author of the above got it for 57k. though do check to ensure its not a used/refurbished avr/speakers.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 11, 2015)

lol sorry  and its from Yamaha/JBL authorized dealer in Chandigarh.  Took me 4-5 hours over his shop to get that price by convincing him that other dealer in town is offering me the same  

And why do you say avoid snapdeal? :O

- - - Updated - - -



GhorMaanas said:


> if its only snapdeal that you can buy the denon avr from, then it may be better to skip it altogether. another thing - in the above link, the author has written that he didn't find the x500 very impressive. hence i wrote to you to have a chat with him.



Hmmm i think in that link he mentioned Denon DHT X500 which is HTIB with Denon speakers.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 11, 2015)

ok. then buy it soon from him if you have to buy that combo. 

avoid SD, because:

1. you may come to know one fine day that denon wont honour warranty, citing that snapdeal is not their authorised dealer. though best would be to ask denon itself whether they will accept an avr purchased from snapdeal for warranty or not.

2. and then if you buy from snapdeal, chances are high that you may get a refurbished or damage or used piece, or something entirely else. 

dht x500 has the same avr, x500. he may not have liked the speakers. cant say. reliance digital's site's selling the HTiB for ~40k. i saw they have 2 RD branches in Chandigarh, and many digital express branches (dont know what these are). you may have a quick look at the branch(es) other than the one you already visited.

P.S. - some years ago, i had read that pioneer's service was very good, in case of car-stereo components. dont know about HT components, but it should be good in this case too. you may demo an avr from pioneer too, say vsx323 or vsx523, if you find them anywhere.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 11, 2015)

There is only one reliance digital store in chandigarh and they have nothing but just sony and samsung ****. And those digi branches from reliance doesn't have HTs.

My earlier experience with Snapdeal when buying GPU Nvidia 970 was really good, got genuine product with warranty (as i registered the product online and it was genuine) and even the delivery was in 2 days. But no idea why people not recommending snapdeal.

There is no authorized pioneer dealer here and the symphony one who have vsx 329 on demo doesn't have JBL speakers. They have BA xs 5.1 @ 32K with vsx 329 around 27-28K on demo. Heard them but missed the depth in the sound as was present when i tested HTR 2067 with jbl cinema 300, thou the trebles were sharper with more clarity on pioneer and BA combo but missed the depth which killed my interest for BA speakers.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 11, 2015)

Badmash said:


> There is only one reliance digital store in chandigarh and they have nothing but just sony and samsung ****. And those digi branches from reliance doesn't have HTs.
> 
> My earlier experience with Snapdeal when buying GPU Nvidia 970 was really good, got genuine product with warranty (as i registered the product online and it was genuine) and even the delivery was in 2 days. But no idea why people not recommending snapdeal.
> 
> There is no authorized pioneer dealer here and the symphony one who have vsx 329 on demo doesn't have JBL speakers. They have BA xs 5.1 @ 32K with vsx 329 around 27-28K on demo. Heard them but missed the depth in the sound as was present when i tested HTR 2067 with jbl cinema 300, thou the trebles were sharper with more clarity on pioneer and BA combo but missed the depth which killed my interest for BA speakers.



pioneer is said to be bright or harsh by some. regarding the speakers, the output would differ with a different source. HFV has quite a few users who have X500 + BA XS 5.1, and some have provided feedback. the speakers perhaps perform better with X500, and this AVR is powerful too.

leave out pioneer i would say then, unless you are getting a very good deal on a better AVR from them, say 823K or higher. saw galaxy hifi as dealer in Mohali. but upto you.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 11, 2015)

Is pioneer vsx 823 K better option then Denon x500/harman avr 70/yamaha htr 2067??


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 12, 2015)

x500 is a basic model, but better in sound, whereas vsx-823-k is features-packed, but the sound is brighter. leave out 2067, as it doesn't HD audio decoding capability. avr-70, has lesser power, though not applicable in your case. can't comment on it beyond that.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 12, 2015)

I am getting Denon x510 at 32K from Ludhiana Dealer. :/ is that better option??


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 12, 2015)

certainly a good one. as suggested on the other forum, try sourcing marantz too; would be even better!


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 13, 2015)

What's your budget and the max you can stretch. Since you won't change or buy gear for HT every year so don't compromise. Better save if you can't get what you are looking for at the moment. Let me know your budget and i hope i will be able to guide you through.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 14, 2015)

[MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] - he could be getting Yamaha RX-V377 and JBL SCS 200.5 combo. AVR is for 30k. dont know the speaker's price. he doesn't need the networking-facility and other upgrades of V477 (cost - 40k). Yamaha's service is said to be very good in his city Chandigarh, while to buy/service Denon/Marantz, he may have to travel to Delhi (MZ Audio Distribution), hence the preference for Yamaha. one person who has the above combo has invited him to his place for an audition, which he should be doing soon.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 14, 2015)

his budget is about 50k, a few thousand added in.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 15, 2015)

The SCS 200.5 s are excellent set of speakers for the money but somehow I feel they will sound better with a Onkyo, avr. Why I'm saying so is because,the subwoofer had a better Q slope and ( nitpicking ) the highs that sounded a bit rolled off to me , not a bad thing since most movies are recorded hell bright, sounded a bit more energetic and had a bit more of the lost definition with a Onkyo receiver.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 16, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> The SCS 200.5 s are excellent set of speakers for the money but somehow I feel they will sound better with a Onkyo, avr. Why I'm saying so is because,the subwoofer had a better Q slope and ( nitpicking ) the highs that sounded a bit rolled off to me , not a bad thing since most movies are recorded hell bright, sounded a bit more energetic and had a bit more of the lost definition with a Onkyo receiver.



never had onkyo as an option. the passive subwoofer + supposedly not-so-good performance in music were the reasons it was not considered. let's wait for his impressions post the audition.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 16, 2015)

The JBL SCS 200.5 has an active subwoofer. Im talking about an Onkyo AV Receiver to be connected to the JBL 5.1 and not suggesting any Onkyo package. Its not that all Onkyos have bad Stereo sound. In fact all AVRs have bad stereo they only differ in final sound signatures. Onkyo has excellent AVR and Stereo amps , they work with Apogee and BAT ( Balanced Amplifier Technology) for their Integra series, so its not as bad as press has made it out to be.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 16, 2015)

ok yes i forgot the discussion is only about the AVR! 
but i had read that upgrading speakers/sub isn't possible in HTS-3400/3500, and didn't know about any other models. but anyway, the OP is going for RX-V377 or RX-V475, coupled with JBL Cinema 300 for speakers. has auditioned the former AVR model with JBL SCS 200.5, and had separately auditioned the JBL Cinema 300 earlier.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 17, 2015)

Yamaha has a warm/laidback sound signature and JBL SCS200.5 has rolled of highs so its exactly here where you need an exciting AVR and hence an Onkyo.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 17, 2015)

alright. i have suggested him to consider onkyo as well. he should be checking this thread soon.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 18, 2015)

[MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION], thanks for the input and as Ghormaanas said most probably Yamaha 377 or 475 with JBL Cinema 300 speakers as after auditioning i found cinema 300 better than scs 200.5. And about onkyo, availability is again a concern.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 18, 2015)

How much are you paying for the Cinema 300?


----------



## Badmash (Feb 19, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> How much are you paying for the Cinema 300?



MRP is 29,999 and after hard bargain i will be getting around 25K approx


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 19, 2015)

That's an awesome price. But your choice of AVR of Yamaha is completely wrong as long as final sound and system matching is concerned. For those JBL speaker the best AVR is an Onkyo,in fact JBLs sound best with Onkyos over Yamaha, Denon or Pioneer.I myself own a Denon and an Yamaha as  Stereo and AVR respectively but still won't suggest you either.JBL synergy and harmonics matches best with that if an Onkyo. That's my two cents, rest is up to you.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 19, 2015)

Onkyo service here is the worst that's why i never considered Onkyo. Even Marantz, Denon have service issues here. Only Yamaha is reliable and spending so much if any problem persists it would be pain in the ass to get service from onkyo. :/


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 20, 2015)

Among all the 4 big japs Denon Yamaha Onkyo & Pioneer ( pioneer is owned by onkyo now) , only Onkyo has the best service in India, followed by Pioneer. Don't believe the Dealer. Onkyo is the only company who operates directly and not through Importers. Denon is taken care of by KEI previously ProFx  and Yamaha by ( Savoy) . Onkyo is managed by Onkyo India ( the parent company itself) and in all these years of my AV experience it is the only company who is serious about its operations in India and thus operates directly. I'm not saying others are bad but you know its always better when the company itself is here to operate. You have a ear for your complain. One eg, I had lost my Demon PMA 1500 AE s remote,I went to ProFX Kolkata (Denons Importer/Service) they charged me Rs 15K !!!! Can you imagine,its like take it or go $%&# yourself. Its a mail to Demon UK/Japan that helped me out.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 20, 2015)

Now i am confused again


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 20, 2015)

Its nothing to be confused about , just get what sounds right. I'm just suggesting what is right or wrong. All the receivers will sound good but its the best that we crave hence I'm sharing my knowledge. In this world of audio the most difficult task is system matching/after sales and then comes the room where it will be installed. Reviewers/ Dealers are all non issue and only for reference actual ownership experience and your own ears is supreme.

Go to Delhi. Listen to em all , its just a days work,who knows you might come up with something even better and enlighten us.

Onkyo website is having a clearance sale , look for it.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks bro, but i guess its too late as i have already deposited the token amount with Yamaha lol so when i make the full payment i get the delivery on the spot.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 20, 2015)

Anyways if you have liked what you have paid for then nothing like it.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 20, 2015)

Tbh didn't test onkyo. But i liked yamaha and JBL combo so decided to go for it keep in mind the service too xD


----------

